# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Φίλτρο νερού βρύσης χρωμέ Instapure F2 (με ανταλλακτικό R2)

## gRooV

Σφραγισμένη συσκευή φίλτρου νερού που βιδώνει πάνω στην βρύση (πρέπει να έχει σπείρωμα) σε χρώμα νίκελ.
Μέσα στην συσκευασία υπάρχει και ένα ανταλλακτικό φίλτρο.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/17419985/In...%BC%CE%AD.html

Τιμή 20€

----------

